# Oh no they're not...Yes they are! Girls are refusing to wean.



## The Egg Bandit (May 8, 2010)

I'm trying to wean two kids.  I couldn't understand why I was getting less milk from their mothers than before the separation.  I just happened to look out the window today to see both does lined up against the fence like a fast food drive thru with their kids suckling from the other side of the 6 x 6 field fencing.  Aargh!
So now everyone is tethered to separate corners of the barn.  How long might it be before the kids (and moms) stop wanting to suckle?  These particular kids are 3 months old, and I've been trying to wean the little buggers for two weeks.  Eeek!


----------



## lilhill (May 9, 2010)

Some does let their kids nurse until they are half grown.  I'd separate them far enough where they can't steal the milk through the fence.  My fencing is the 2x4" dog wire so no chance of grabbing a drink when mom is near.

Tethering a goat scares the heck out of me.


----------



## chubbydog811 (May 9, 2010)

Keeping them on separate sides of the farm is the best way, or put a solid fencing between them (I used metal roofing)...I've noticed with mine, who are almost 5 months old (these were bottle babies though) will still suckle if I give them the chance!! The keep reminding me why I hate bottle babies so much


----------



## The Egg Bandit (May 9, 2010)

Oh dear heavens, still trying to suckle at 5 months! What have I got myself into?


----------



## The Egg Bandit (May 9, 2010)

DH just caught them doing it again!  I'm thinking maybe if I get a dollar store bra for the moms, and smear cayenne pepper on the outside, I can break them of this "drive by" nursing.  I don't have the space or money to double-fence them from each other.  And I hate to keep them tethered up all day for weeks. 
Goats! It'll be fun, they are so cute!


----------



## glenolam (May 10, 2010)

My doe let her wether nurse until he was 7 mos old.  And she only stopped because she wasn't producing any more milk for him as he was taking a sip here, sip there.

You could tape her teats up after each milking (assuming you're milking her). Or just tape her up anyway and change them daily.  Kids won't want what they can't get....


----------



## The Egg Bandit (May 10, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> You could tape her teats up after each milking


What kind of tape would you use? (I just caught the little sneaks doing it again!)  Something that won't gum up the udders or stick to the hair.

A darn drive-through milk bar!  And I milked them out good just an hour ago!


----------



## glenolam (May 10, 2010)

Here is teat tape from Hoegger's

http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3468&cat=63&page=1

I haven't yet had to tape up my doe, but I think I might have to in a few weeks with her kids.  

I'm sure you would also find something at your local feed store or TSC...


----------



## The Egg Bandit (May 10, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you glenolam!  That is just what I need.  I'll show those goatie trollops who's in charge!  I am so far out in the sticks that I will have to order it in, but at least by the end of the week this silly little battle will stop.


----------



## glenolam (May 10, 2010)

Let me know how it comes out - like I said I am not yet sure that I'll have to do that, but am curious as to how well the tape holds up against persistant mouths!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 10, 2010)

Teat tape is just wound tape (like first aid tape) from 3M!  You should be able to find it at your pharmacy.  I'd go with the 1" wide stuff.


----------



## The Egg Bandit (May 10, 2010)

So do I fold the teat up after milking and then tape?  Or do I make like a cross over the teat tip (orifice)?  It might be kinda fun to roll the flappy teats up like a New Years noisemaker - then when I take off the tape they'd unroll.  It'd be funny!  
I'm sure the ladies would be absolutely disgusted with me.


----------



## Mea (May 10, 2010)

The Egg Bandit said:
			
		

> So do I fold the teat up after milking and then tape?  Or do I make like a cross over the teat tip (orifice)?


The first part.....is just....owwwwie


   The second part is correct.


----------



## glenolam (May 11, 2010)

The Egg Bandit said:
			
		

> It might be kinda fun to roll the flappy teats up like a New Years noisemaker - then when I take off the tape they'd unroll.  It'd be funny!
> I'm sure the ladies would be absolutely disgusted with me.


Yes, ouch - I wouldn't do it that way, but I just got a mental picture!


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 11, 2010)

Lol the mental picture is hilarious. 

And I think I'll head to the pharmacy if I don't have some in my first aid kit. I have two bottle babies that are about 3 and 4 months old who try to nurse my does (and I bought the babies ready-to-wean). I believe that may be who my one doe is accomodating. And she's never nursed a kid -- I bought her as a hand- milked ff whose kid died by being crushed in the barn the night it was born.

I'm so glad these questions are being asked. I'd never have thought of this. 

Btw, the bra on a goat is a bit of a funny mental image too but I'd have to feel sorry for the kids with the cayenne. Then again my dh eats habaneros with everything and I think I'm just super-sensitive to being burned with peppers.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 12, 2010)

Lil-patch-of-heaven said:
			
		

> Btw, the bra on a goat is a bit of a funny mental image too but I'd have to feel sorry for the kids with the cayenne. Then again my dh eats habaneros with everything and I think I'm just super-sensitive to being burned with peppers.


I'd feel worse for the doe if the cayenne managed to get inside the teat!!!      Could you imagine?!!


----------



## glenolam (May 24, 2010)

Just bringing this back to light because next week I'm going to start taping myself.

Any luck?  Egg Bandit - did you try it?  Any pictures?  I'd love to see it if you do.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 24, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Lil-patch-of-heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my -- I hadn't thought that far yet. That does sound 

and I have the tape but not taping yet. I tried various separation in diff pastures but it's almost always too upsetting to someone. I'm just settling for reduced milk at the moment -- working twice as hard for half as much. . At least I have plenty of milk for the kitchen. Just not enough for cheese and soap. 

I really need to try the taping. If my littlest one was nursing I wouldn't mind but I think the other 3 kids are past needing it. Maybe it's the wether. At 3 months he's almost as tall as his mom and well filled out. He's not hurting for nutrients.


----------



## dkluzier (May 30, 2010)

we used finger bandaids for our one doe last season, the kind you use on the end of an injured finger... worked rather well.  Her doeling was still nursing at 6 months and had the milk neck to prove it...


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for mentioning the bandaids. I'll have to try that. 

It is the new buck, and I've seen the new doeling try too. I wouldn't doubt the wether as well. She's a VERY accomodating doe. I didn't think bottle babies would try to nurse. My littlest bottle baby, who probably COULD benefit, doesn't even think to try. 

Well ... I think if I ever want to graft a kid, I have a doe to try!  And if i get super busy or need to be away, I know "someone" is taking care of the milking for me. 

I'm going to try the bandaids though. When I put on the tape, the doe pulled it off one teat before I got her back in the pasture and next milking she showed up near-empty with the other one missing too.


----------



## parjackson (Jun 1, 2010)

I've got a 16 month old Nigerian dwarf doe still nursing from her mother!  I thought my DH was hallucinating, but I finally saw it myself.  :/  They are the same size, so you can imagine the contortions that go on for nursing to happen!


----------

